# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Nαυαρίνο [Gripsholm, Navarino, Regent Sea]

## Ellinis

Ένα από τα πιο όμορφα κρουαζιερόπλοια που πέρασαν από τα νερά μας ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ του Καραγεώργη.
Δυστηχώς σε ένα ταξίδι στην Πάτμο εξώκειλε και αναγκάστηκε να πάει για δεξαμενισμό στον Σκαραμαγκά. Εκεί έγεινε ένα ατύχημα και μπατάρισε μέσα στη δεξαμενή, από όπου και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

Image1.jpg

Τελικά το πλοίο βγήκε ολική απώλεια και πουλήθηκε, αρχικά ως Samantha, και κατόπιν στον Λελάκη που το επισκεύασε ως Regent Sea.

Tαξίδεψε ως την κατάρευση της Regency και τελικά βυθίστηκε καθοδόν για τα διαλυτήρια, κάπου στα ανοιχτά της Αφρικής.

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό πρέπει να είχε συμβεί αρχές Οκτωβρίου του 1981

----------


## Ellinis

Η προσάραξη στην Πάτμο συνέβη στις 8.1.81.
Μετά από δύο μήνες πουλήθηκε στη Sally Shipping αλλά στις 29.10 κατά τη διάρκεια επισκευών έπαθε ζημιές από πυρκαγιά.
Στις 26.11 πήρε τη κλίση στη δεξαμενή από την οποία κατάφεραν να το βγάλουν μετά από 6 μήνες (!) τον Μαϊο του 82.
Τελικά η Sally έκανε πίσω (με τόση ατυχία λογικό ήταν  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) και προτίμησε να αγοράσει το τότε παροπλισμένο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.

----------


## esperos

...και  το  ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ  κατέληξε  σε  ένα  Ιταλό  απατεωνίσκο,  ευτυχώς  όμως  για  λίγο.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Η προσάραξη στην Πάτμο συνέβη στις 8.1.81.
> Μετά από δύο μήνες πουλήθηκε στη Sally Shipping αλλά στις 29.10 κατά τη διάρκεια επισκευών έπαθε ζημιές από πυρκαγιά.
> Στις 26.11 πήρε τη κλίση στη δεξαμενή από την οποία κατάφεραν να το βγάλουν μετά από 6 μήνες (!) τον Μαϊο του 82.
> Τελικά η Sally έκανε πίσω (με τόση ατυχία λογικό ήταν ) και προτίμησε να αγοράσει το τότε παροπλισμένο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.


Πάντως ήταν τέλη του 81 , διότι τότε ήμουν ναύτης στο Παλάσκα και περνούσα από Σκαραμαγκά και το έβλεπα μπαταρισμένο στην δεξαμενή .

----------


## mastrokostas

Εδώ η ιστορία αυτού του όμορφου πλοίου , που ταξίδεψε με Έλληνες ναυτικούς με τα χρώματα του Καραγιωργη αλλά και με της Regent cruise του Λελακη . Βαπόρι που αγαπήθηκε για την όμορφη γραμμή του και για το καλό ταξιδεμα στο καιρό  .


http://www.greatoceanliners.net/gripsholm2.html

----------


## esperos

Μαστροκώστα,  ωραία  η  ιστορία  του  αλλά  βρε  παιδί  μου  ούτε  μία  φώτο  σαν  ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ!  Τι  λες  να  βάλουμε  μία;

ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ0003.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ωραίο βαπόρι, άμα ενδιαφέρει κάποιον μπορώ να ανεβάσω τα πλάνα των καταστρομάτων του από μια μπροσούρα της Regency.

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Esperos πολύ καλά έκανες και έβαλες και σε ευχαριστώ. Φίλε Ellinis ,βεβαίως και να βάλεις .Το ρωτάς !

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ωραίο βαπόρι, άμα ενδιαφέρει κάποιον μπορώ να ανεβάσω τα πλάνα των καταστρομάτων του από μια μπροσούρα της Regency.


Κάτι μας χρωστάς !

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν σε είχα ξεχάσει, απλά ήμουν πνιγμένος...

Νατο μας λοιπόν για να θυμόμαστε πως ήταν τα παλιά υπερωκεάνεια στη διαρύθμιση τους.

regent sea2.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Μπορει να ειναι ο paroskayak να ειναι καλο "ψαχτηρι" αλλα και γω δεν παω πισω:mrgreen:. Πετυχα φλεβα που λενε και ετοιμαζω να ποσταρω φωτο-βομβες. Και για να χτυπησουμε πρωτα λιγο απο το υπεροχο *Ναβαρινο* του Καραγιωργη








Πολλα ευχαριστω χρωσταμε στον *Albert Morris* (εχει και μερικες ακομα φωτο απο το *Ναβαρινο*)

----------


## Haddock

Ωραίος ναυτικέ! Υπάρχουν διαμάντια στο διαδίκτυο, και θέλει χρόνο και ψάξιμο για να τα ξετρυπώσουμε. Είναι σαν το κυνήγι του θησαυρού, όταν ανακαλύπτουμε σπάνια ντοκουμέντα.

----------


## xara

Τον Ιανουάριο του '80, εκανε ενα μοναδικό ταξίδι.
*Ports of call:* Southampton, Las Palmas, St. Helena, Cape Town, Durban.
Cruise: Durban, Reunion, Mauritius, Seychelles, Durban.
Return voyage: Durban, Cape Town, Dakar, Tenerife, Madeira, Southampton.
(One sailing only)


Και μερικές φωτογραφίες απο τις καμπίνες των επιβατών:







Πηγη:http://www.timetableimages.com/

----------


## mastrokostas

Όλα υπέροχα μέρη αυτα που πηγαινε.Αλλά δυο, δεν θα μου λείψουν ποτέ !Η Santa Elena και το Dakar .

----------


## Ellinis

Στο shipsnostalgia ανέβηκε μια σπάνια φωτογραφία του πλοίου, με το όνομα SAMANTHA.

----------


## esperos

Αγαπητοί φίλοι την φωτογραφία την έχουμε και εμείς για να την δούμε. Εδώ λοιπόν το SAMANTHA πρώην ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟ στο Ιταλικό λιμάνι La Spezia παροπλισμένο, μέχρι να γυρίσει πάλι στο Πέραμα μετά την αγορά του από τον Λελάκη.

SAMANTHA.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πανέμορφο σκαρί, εξέλιξη του -αν και από διαφορετικά ναυπηγεία- είναι το σημερινό Mona Lisa. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ έσπερε!

----------


## Ellinis

Πως να διαφωνήσει κανείς με το σλόγκαν της μπροσούρας; Υπήρχε καλύτερος τρόπος να δεις τα νησιά μας πέρα από το καταστώματα του ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ;

navarino brochure.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Και κάποια πράγματα για τα τελευταία "σκοτεινά" χρόνια του πλοίου.
Με λεπτομέριες περιγράφονται οι αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες για να διατηρηθεί στη Στοκχόλμη,
το ρεσάλτο :shock: που του κάνανε στη Σενεγάλη (μέχρι και πόρτες ξηλώσαν οι πλιατσικολόγοι...), 
και η βύθιση του ανοιχτά της Νοτ.Αφρικής.





> _In April 2000, the ship was_ _inspected__ by Seapartner, Sweden, on an assignment for Swedish investors. The inspector recommended that the ship should not be towed across the ocean._ 
> _Gripsholm was sold to the German company Eckhardt Marine, to be scrapped during the spring of 2001. The price was $1.08M. The ship departed on April 17, 2001, towed by the Dutch tug Solano. Her destination was yet to be confirmed._ 
> _On May 17, plans to moor Gripsholm in the Stockholm harbor as a floating cruise terminal and hotel were made public. A new group of investors had an option to purchase the ship for approximately $2.5M. The plan was to tow her to drydock in Finland to paint the hull, and then to Estonia for refurbishing. However, no money changed hands, and Gripsholm continued towards India to be scrapped._ 
> _On June 7, the Stockholm City Planning Board postponed its decision regarding granting the Gripsholm a permit as a floating hotel until the next meeting in August. People who lived on the hill above the intented docking site were protesting that the ship would block the view of the Stockholm waterways._ 
> _Two Senegalese newspapers, Le Populaire, and Le Soleil, reported that the Gripsholm had been boarded and looted by fishermen turned pirates, while anchored off Dakar. Computers and other electronic equipment were among the stolen items. The police apprehended many persons and found some of the loot, among it 167 armchairs, refrigerators, linen and a cabin door! The Gripsholm left Dakar and was expected to arrive in Cape Town for bunkering around June 25. Somewhere in the South Atlantic, the tug Simoon replaced Solano. Both tugs are owned by the Dutch company ITC._ 
> _The southern Cape coast was at this time battered by a series of massive winter gales. The liner was refused to enter Algoa Bay as a place of refuge by the South African authorities. Reasons for refusing entry into the calmer waters of Algoa Bay were given as a concern over the 30 degree list of the vessel, plus the presence of 60 tons of fuel aboard. These were deemed to be a threat to the pristine beaches of the area._ _On July 11, at 05h00 local (South African) time, the Gripsholm sank in 4,200 metres of water at a position 83 miles SSE of Cape Recife on the Cape south coast. 
> __Sources:_ _Maritime Matters__ and Liners List._


 Από την ιστοσελίδα http://www.salship.se/grips/gripfinvoyage.asp

----------


## Naias II

Από την έκθεση "Ένας αιώνας ελληνικά επιβατηγά πλοία" Γ.Φουστάνου

navarino.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μία όμορφη αεροφωτογραφία του πλοίου ως Ναυαρίνο του καραγιώργη. Πηγή Ships Nostalgia.
Navarino1.jpg

----------


## britanis

here the pictures again  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
i hope better
nav.jpg
nav1.jpg
nav2.jpg
nav3.jpg
nav4.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μάρτιος του 1977 και το Ναυαρίνο βρίσκεται στο Νεώριο Σύρου για τον δεξαμενισμό του. Η φωτογραφία είναι του εξαίρετου φωτογράφου Δημήτρη Χαρισιάδη και ανήκει, όπως και πολλές άλλες από ναυπηγεία, στο Μουσείο Μπενάκη:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47629

----------


## Naias II

Ευχαριστούμε για την επιβλητική φωτο  :Cool:  Καταπληκτική!

----------


## esperos

Και  μια  πρωϊνή  άφιξη  στην  Γένοβα.


NAVARINO c.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Νοσταλγική φωτογραφία και το σκαρί πανέμορφο.

----------


## mastrokostas

> Και μια πρωϊνή άφιξη στην Γένοβα.
> 
> 
> NAVARINO c.jpg


Θέλω ειλικρινά να σ ευχαριστήσω φίλε esperos για το πολύτιμο και σπάνιο υλικό που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας !!!!!
Το περασμένο χειμώνα συνάντησα τον Πρώτο μηχανικό του, από εκείνη την εποχή .Είναι πολύ καλός μου φίλος ,και υπέροχος άνθρωπος .Μετά το βαπόρι αυτό, έκανε αρχιμηχανικός σε τρεις ελληνικές εταιρίες κρουαζιέρας .Μου έλεγε λοιπoν ιστορίες από αυτό το βαπόρι επί εποχής Καραγιωργη ,για τα ταξίδια ,για τα μέρη που πήγαιναν τότε ,για τα πάρτη που γίνονταν στο πλοίο ,για την γη του πυρός και τα στενά του Μαγγελάνου , την Βραζιλια κτλ.Κάποια στιγμή κοίταξα το ρολόι και είχαν περάσει μεσάνυχτα χωρίς να το καταλάβουμε .

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ναυαρινο*...

navarino.jpg
_καρτποσταλ της Karageorgis Cruises_

----------


## Naias II

Γεια σου Apollon με τα ωραία σου  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tρομερο βαπορι απο αυτα που δεν υπαρχουν πια.Το επομενο <μοντελο> ειναι το oceanic II το οποιο ειναι στη δυση του και αυτο.Σαν ναυαρινον, του μεσσηνιου μενη καραγιωργη, διεθετε μονο εξωτερικες καμπινες.Ενας γνωστος μου που ειχε συνεργειο επισκευης μηχανων μου ειχε μιλησει για τις απιθανης κατασκευης και αντοχης μηχανες που ειχε <γκουτενβερκεν>
Αυτα ηταν τα πλοια που με τις βαρειες κατασκευες καταφεραν να 40-50-60 ρισουν αψιφοντας φθορες και τα στοιχεια τις φυσης ναυτικα χωρις ρανταρ αλαρμ gps ais eurosolas κτλ.Τα συνχρονα εναρμονισμενα και ορθα, μεχρι που θα πανε?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μία αεροφωτογραφία του όμορφου καραβιού (από το shipsnostalgia). Αυτά ήταν καράβια θαλασσοπόρα!

----------


## Ellinis

Με κλιμακωτά ανοιχτά πρυμνιά καταστρώματα και αναλογίες... Σουηδέζας!  :Cool: 

Η αεροφωτογραφία αυτή φανερώνει και το "μυστικό" του πλοίου, οτι το πρώτο φουγάρο εξυπηρετούσε σχεδιαστικούς λόγους, δηλαδή έδεινε αρμονία στις γραμμές του καραβιού.

Παραλίγο να του το βγάλουνε όταν το πήρε ο Λελάκης και να γινόταν σαν την ξαδελφούλα του MONA LISA/KUNGSHOLM, αλλά τη γλύτωσε.

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην φωτογραφεία του αυτή είδαμε ακόμη ,ότι το μηχανοστάσιο του είχε σπιράγια !!!
Απίθανο βαπόρι !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αυτά τα απέραντα ανοικτά καταστρώματα δεν υπάρχουν πια.

----------


## gtogias

Όπως έχει ήδη αναφέρει ο φίλος Ellinis εδώ, το επιβλητικό και όμορφο πλοίο είχε ένα ατύχημα κατά τη διάρκεια δεξαμενισμού του το 1981.

Από τον Ριζοσπάστη της εποχής ένα πρωτοσέλιδο για το ατύχημα αυτό (από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της Εθνικής Βιβλιοθήκης της Έλλάδος):

1981 11 27 Ριζοσπάστης σελ 1a.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

ο φίλος gtogias μας θύμισε την άτυχη στιγμή που είχε το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ. 
΄Ολα ξεκίνησαν από μια μικρής έκτασης πυρκαγιάς που εκδηλώθηκε στο πλοίο ενώ έπλεε κενό από Πειραιά προς Πέραμα. Οι εκπρόσωποι της αγοράστριας Commodore (θυγατρικής της Sally) ζήτησαν να γίνει δεξαμενισμός του πλοίου πρωτού το παραλάβουν ωστέ να είναι σίγουροι. Το καράβι το είχαν ήδη ναυλώσει σε βραζιλιάνους από το Δεκέμβρη ως το Φλεβάρη του '82 και μετά θα συνέχιζε στην Καραϊβική για λογαριασμό τους. 

'Ετσι ανέβηκε στη δεξαμενή του Σκαραμαγκά.
Όλα πήγαιναν καλά μέχρι την ώρα που άρχισε να βγαίνει από τη δεξαμενή οπότε και γλύστρισε από τα βάζα με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει ότι δείχνουν και οι φωτο.

Με τις μηχανές και τα 2/3 των καμπινών του να έχουν κατακλυσθεί από το θαλασσινό νερό το πλοίο βγήκε ολική απώλεια. 

Image1.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικό steamboat bill

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ κατέληξε λοιπόν στα χέρια των ασφαλιστών, ο Καραγεώργης πήρε την αποζημίωση, η Sally πήρε το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και τελικά τη ναύλωση των Βραζιλιάνων την «άρπαξε» το ΑΤΛΑΣ της Ηπειρωτικής!

Το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ οι ασφαλιστές το πούλησαν σε Ιταλούς. Αυτοί ήθελαν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν για ένα πρόγραμμα timesharing, αρχικά ως SAO PAOLO αλλά τελικά μετονομάσθηκε SAMANTHA. 
O esperos είχε γράψει σχετικά :




> ...και το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ κατέληξε σε ένα Ιταλό απατεωνίσκο, ευτυχώς όμως για λίγο.



Πραγματικά, το πλάνο δεν «περπάτησε» και έτσι το πλοίο βγήκε ξανά στο σφυρί και το πήρε ο Λελάκης. 

Εδώ ως SAMANTHA φωτογραφημένο στη La Spezia από τον Antonio Scrimali. Ο esperos είχε ανεβάσει άλλη μια φωτο από την ίδια τοποθεσία εδώ.

sam1.jpg
Πηγή: περιοδικό Steamboat Bill

----------


## Amorgos66

..εχω να συνεισφερω τα εξής ελάχιστα για το πανεμορφο αυτό
σκαρί,που εστω κ έτσι,..γλύτωσε το σφυρί του διαλύτη......

Καπετανιος του ως Ναυαρίνο ήταν ο κπτν Γιωργος Γουργουράκης,
ανθρωπος που κατειχε τον παγκόσμιο χαρτη της κρουαζιέρας όσο λίγοι...

...πολλοι Αμοργιανοί υπηρέτησαν σε αυτό μεταξύ των οποίων
...ως Αρχιθαλαμηπόλος ο Κώστας Κωβαίος,...ως Chef ο Μαστρο Σίμος Πρασινος,....,ως μαγείροι τα αδέλφια Γιάννης κ Βαγγελης
Γαβαλάς,....ως ζαχαροπλάστης ο Νικόλας Οικονομίδης(τώρα ζαχαροπλάστης στα Θολάρια Αμοργού)....
Το Ναυαρίνο είχε πλήρωμα 300-320 άτομα όλοι Ελληνες με 
εξαίρεση τις....χορεύτριες και το...προσωπικό του laundry....

Μόνο η κουζίνα μαζι με ζαχαροπλάστες,αρτοποιούς απασχολούσε
....40 άτομα.....
Μπορούσε δε να φιλοξενήσει ως 750 επιβάτες στις καμπίνες του.....
..............ας ειναι απαλο το κυμα που το σκεπάζει....

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και επειδή δεν νομίζω ότι χορταίνει κανείς εύκολα τέτοιο καράβι Ιταλικής σχεδίασης και ναυπήγησης:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτη την απορια την εχω χρονια.Ηταν πραγματι ιταλικης σχεδιασης ή τα σχεδια τα εδωσαν οι σουηδοι?Γιατι κατι αδερφακια ξαδερφακια ηταν περιπου ιδια αλλα ηταν ναυπηγημενα στη σουηδια.Αυτη την απορια βεβαια την  εχω και για oceanicII που εχουμε εδω

----------


## Ellinis

To σχέδιο του Gripsholm νομίζω οτι έχει αρκετά στοιχεία από τα δύο προπολεμικά Stockholm (του 1938 που κάηκε στο ναυπηγείο και του 1940 που καταστράφηκε στον πόλεμο).
Και τα δύο είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στην Ιταλία (Cantieri Riuniti dell'Adriatico). Σχετικά εδώ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κώστα, το κοντινότερο ξαδερφάκι του το Kungsholm (1953) ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ολλανδία (Royal De Schelde) αλλά νομίζω και αυτό πάνω σε ιταλικά σχέδια. Οι Σουηδοί ναυπηγούσαν σε Ιταλικά ναυπηγεία και ο λόγος που μετά την βύθιση του Andrea Doria δεν καταφύγαν οι Ιταλοί στα δικαστήρια είναι ότι ήδη είχαν αναλάβει τα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo την ναυπήγηση του Gripsholm (Ναυαρίνο).

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αυτο ειμαι σιγουρα μια σημαντικη πληροφορια που δεν την γνωριζουν πολλοι.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Οι δικηγόροι της SAL είχαν ψάξει και είχαν βρεί ντοκουμέντα σχετικά με την αστάθεια πλοίων ναυπηγημένων από την Ansaldo (όπως το Andrea Doria και το δικό τους υπό ναυπήγηση Gripsholm). Να και μία από τις πολλές αναφορές που υπάρχουν. http://wapedia.mobi/en/SS_Andrea_Doria?t=3.#3.

----------


## ΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣ

> Ένα από τα πιο όμορφα κρουαζιερόπλοια που πέρασαν από τα νερά μας ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ του Καραγεώργη.
> Δυστηχώς σε ένα ταξίδι στην Πάτμο εξώκειλε και αναγκάστηκε να πάει για δεξαμενισμό στον Σκαραμαγκά. Εκεί έγεινε ένα ατύχημα και μπατάρισε μέσα στη δεξαμενή, από όπου και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 3864
> 
> Τελικά το πλοίο βγήκε ολική απώλεια και πουλήθηκε, αρχικά ως Samantha, και κατόπιν στον Λελάκη που το επισκεύασε ως Regent Sea.
> 
> Tαξίδεψε ως την κατάρευση της Regency και τελικά βυθίστηκε καθοδόν για τα διαλυτήρια, κάπου στα ανοιχτά της Αφρικής.


ΕΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΗ, ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ, ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΟΞΕΣ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## gtogias

> ΕΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΗ, ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ, ΟΤΑΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΟΞΕΣ ΤΟΥ.


Και ποιος δεν θέλει να δει καλές φωτογραφίες αυτού του υπέροχου πλοίου. Βάλε με στη λίστα.

----------


## ΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣ

ΛΙΓΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΟΝΟ, ΝΑ ΣΚΑΝΑΡΩ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μέχρι να σκανάρει ο φίλος ΣΤΕΡΓΙΑΝΟΣ, να αναφέρω οτι το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ ήταν το ένα και μοναδικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Karageorgis Cruises, το οποίο και δούλεψε εξαιρετικά - μέχρι το 1980 (χρονιά κρίσης για την ελληνική κρουαζιέρα).

Μάλιστα, ο Καραγεώργης είχεστοχεύσει στο νααποκτήσει και άλλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Λίγους μήνες μετά την αγορά του ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ, είχε "χτυπήσει" το τότε Νορβηγικό SAGAFJORD αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία. Το σκέφτεστε με τα χρώματα του Καραγεώργη; 

Να σας βοηθήσω λίγο;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AΛηθεια εχουμε ενδειξη για την ποιοτητα των παρεχομενων υπηρεσιων στο κρουαζιεροπλοιο Ναβαρινο?Γιατι σαν σκαφος και εσωτερικο ηταν καταπληκτικο!

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν έχω διαβάσει αναφορές στις παρέχομενες υπηρεσίες. Αυτό που ξέρω είναι το καράβι είχε ανακαινηστεί 3-4 χρόνια πριν αγοραστεί απο τους Σουηδούς ωστέ να εκτελεί ανα-τον-κόσμο κρουαζιέρες. 
Επίσης ο Καραγεώργης, μετά το πέρας της πρώτης σεζόν, είχε προσθέσει σουίτες στο sun deck και είχε μεγαλώσει την πισίνα. 
Α... και κάτι που θα εκτιμούσε ο Ben Bruce, είχε προσθέσει και ντισκοτέκ! 

Φαίνεται να ήταν προσεγμένο το όλο εγχείρημα και λογικά και οι υπηρεσίες θα ήταν ανάλογες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σε μία από τις κρουαζιέρες που αναφέρει ο φίλος Ellinis, και συγκεκριμένα τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1973 είχε επισκευτεί την Ύδρα αρόδο και έτυχε να είμαι εκεί. Μάλιστα, την ημέρα εκείνη είχε πεθάνει ο βασιλιάς της Σουηδίας Γουστάβος 6ος και το καράβι είχε την σουηδική σημαία μεσίστια.

----------


## Ellinis

> το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ ήταν το ένα και μοναδικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Karageorgis Cruises, το οποίο και δούλεψε εξαιρετικά - μέχρι το 1980 (χρονιά κρίσης για την ελληνική κρουαζιέρα).
> 
> Μάλιστα, ο Καραγεώργης είχε στοχεύσει στο να αποκτήσει και άλλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Λίγους μήνες μετά την αγορά του ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ, είχε "χτυπήσει" το τότε Νορβηγικό SAGAFJORD αλλά χωρίς επιτυχία.


Μιας και αναφέρθηκα στις σκέψεις του Καραγεώργη για να αποκτήσει και άλλο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, να θυμίσω ότι τέτοιες σκέψεις έκανε και για ένα από τα δύο εγγλέζικα φορτηγοποστάλια που τελικά δεν ολοκληρώθηκε. Να και η σχετική αναφορά :



> Initially two of the four were laid up at Perama, Piraeus, while work proceeded on the other pair. 
> _"City of Port Elizabeth_" was completed by Vickers-Armstrongs Ltd., Newcastle in December 1952. After sale to Michail A Karageorgis she was renamed the _"Mediterranean Island"_ and owned by his Occidental Ultramar SA, Piraeus Company. The intention was to rebuild her at Perama, as planned, into a passenger (850) and vehicle (400) ferry for service between Patras and Ancona. 
> _In 1975 conversion was commenced but suspended due to a change in plan to complete her for cruising only_. She was renamed _"Mediterranean Sun"_, but laid up once more.
> 
> On March 12th 1980 she left Piraeus in tow of the tug _"Amsterdam"_ for Kaohsiung and on 3rd June Long Jong Industry Co. commenced her break up. 
> Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

'Eνας επιβάτης σε κρουαζιέρα του 1977 αποθανάτισε το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ στην Πάτμο, εκεί όπου λίγα χρόνια αργότερα άρχισε η σειρά των γεγονότων που οδήγησε στην παρ'ολίγο ολική απώλεια του.

nav patmos.jpg
*Πηγή*

----------


## Ellinis

¶λλες δύο φωτογραφίες του ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ στη Σαντορίνη. Τις οφείλουμε στο ίδιο ζευγάρι που κάνοντας την κρουαζιέρα του το 1977, δεν παρέλειψε να συμπεριλάβει στις φωτογραφίες του και το καράβι.

nav santorini.jpg

nav santorini2.jpg
*Πηγή*

----------


## mastrokostas

Έχω την τιμή να είναι φίλος μου ο Πρώτος Μηχανικός που ταξίδευσε το βαπόρι σαν Navarino επι Καραγιωργη, αλλά και μετέπειτα Αρχιμηχανικός στην Regency του Λελακη, κύριος Ζέρβας .
Με μεγάλη του χαρά ,μου παραχώρησε να μοιρασθώ μαζί σας ,τις πάρα κάτω φωτο απο τον δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου, μετά το ατύχημα που είχε στην Πάτμο ,αλλά και απο το ατύχημα που είχε το 81 στην δεξαμενή του Σκαραμαγκά .

σάρωση0001.jpg

σάρωση0004.jpg

σάρωση0003.jpg

σάρωση0005.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Έχω την τιμή να είναι φίλος μου ο Πρώτος Μηχανικός που ταξίδευσε το βαπόρι σαν Navarino επι Καραγιωργη, αλλά και μετέπειτα Αρχιμηχανικός στην Regency του Λελακη, κύριος Ζέρβας .
> Με μεγάλη του χαρά ,μου παραχώρησε να μοιρασθώ μαζί σας ,τις πάρα κάτω φωτο απο τον δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου, μετά το ατύχημα που είχε στην Πάτμο ,αλλά και απο το ατύχημα που είχε το 81 στην δεξαμενή του Σκαραμαγκά .


Δε λέω υπάρχουν πολύ πιο σημαντικά πράγματα στη ζωή αλλά να, πονάει η ψυχή σου να το βλέπεις έτσι.

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Ellinis

Eυχαριστούμε θερμά τον κ.Ζέρβα. Ειδικά οι φωτογραφίες μετά το ατύχημα στην Πάτμο είναι εντυπωσιακές και σπάνιες!

----------


## mastrokostas

Και εδώ μια αναφορά για ένα ατύχημα, ευτυχώς χωρίς δυσάρεστα επακόλουθα ,που είχε το βαπόρι στις Σεϋχέλλες το 1979 και περιγράφει ο τοπικός τύπος. Ατύχημα που λίγοι θυμούνται !

σάρωση0007.jpg
σάρωση0008.jpg
σάρωση0009.jpg






Και αυτό απο την προσωπική συλλογή του κύριου Ζέρβα !

----------


## salto

φανταστικο μπραβο ευχαριστουμε.!!!!!!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mastrokostas

Το ατύχημα στην Πάτμο έγινε τον Ιούνιο του 81 .Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι το βαπόρι πήγε στην Ελευσίνα για επισκευή ,χωρίς ρυμουλκά , παρά μονό με τις δίκες του μηχανές . Η επισκευή κράτησε περιπου έναν μήνα !
Βλέποντας την ζημιά ,καταλαβαίνουμε πως έφτιαχναν τότε τα βαπόρια !
σάρωση0010[1].jpg
σάρωση0012.jpg
σάρωση0013.jpg

Πηγή :Από την προσωπική συλλογή του Κυρίου Ζέρβα !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το ατύχημα στην Πάτμο έγινε τον Ιούνιο του 81 .Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι το βαπόρι πήγε στην Ελευσίνα για επισκευή ,χωρίς ρυμουλκά , παρά μονό με της δίκες του μηχανές . Η επισκευή κράτησε περιπου έναν μήνα !
> Βλέποντας την ζημιά ,καταλαβαίνουμε πως έφτιαχναν τότε τα βαπόρια !
> σάρωση0010[1].jpg
> σάρωση0012.jpg
> σάρωση0013.jpg
> 
> Πηγή :Από την προσωπική συλλογή του Κυρίου Ζέρβα !


Έτσι είναι φίλε Μαστροκώστα. ¶λλωστε τα καράβια της SAL ήταν όλα με ενισχυμένη πλώρη ice class A. Ας θυμηθούμε το Stockholm και την μοιραία ζημιά που προξένησε η πλώρη του στο Andrea Doria.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Launching of *Gripsholm* in 1956
British Path&#233; http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=59621




> Launching of Swedish ship, "*Gripsholm"*, Genoa, Italy.
> 
> Pan along side of ship on stocks. LS crowd waving. LS Princess Margaretha of Sweden on launching platform. MS Bishop Monsignor Chiocca blessing the ship. MS Margaretha speaking into microphone. LS ship sliding away. LS crowds waving. LS ship in water, after launching. MS workmen hauling away stocks. MS ship's rudder. Various shots of the ship before launching. LS ship sliding into water. 
> 
> Date on dope sheet is 10/04/1956.


G1.jpeg
G2.jpeg

----------


## Ellinis

Δείτε μια σούπερ επιβλητική φωτο του ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ _εδώ__._

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is an interesting aerial shot taken from the 1979/80 brochures and some photos of her beautifully preserved and decorated public rooms. The last page shows her glowing against the night sky in Venice.
She was a real beauty and Karageorgis ran her like clockwork during her extensive cruises in the Med, South Africa and even South America!
Note the Greek ensign flying from her mainmast in the photo.

Henry.

scan0524.jpgscan0525.jpg

scan0526.jpg

scan0527.jpg

scan0528.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Ανακάλυψα και ένα ωραίο video εδώ! αλλα και εδω ! Καπετανιος ειναι καπεταν Μανωλης Γριλης και πρωτος μηχανικος για το ξεκινημα ηταν ο Μαστροτελης ο Ζερβας !

----------


## Ellinis

¶λλη μια φωτο του επιβλητικού πλοίου, αυτή τη φορά να περνάει κάτω από τη γέφυρα του Golden Gate στο San Francisco. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, το "Sea" ήταν το καλύτερο πλοίο της Regency!

regent sea.jpg
Δια χειρός Alex Duncan, από το Steamboat Bill

----------


## britanis

one of the last pictures she left tampa for his last voyage.

Scannen0002_3000x2250_2250KB.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ενδιαφέρουσα και σπάνια η φωτογραφία του Andy. Πρέπει να είναι όντως η τελευταία φωτογραφία του απο την ρυμούλκησή του για Alang που ποτέ δεν έφτασε στον προορισμό του... Απορία: οι κομμένοι ανεμοθώρακες στην πρύμη γύρω απο την πισίνα γιατί άραγε να κόπηκαν, για να βγάλουν κάποιο ογκώδες και βαρύ αντικείμενο? Ακόμα και τα ογκώδη αντικείμενα θα μπορούσαν με γερανό να σηκωθούν χωρίς να χρειάζεται κόψιμο η υπερκατασκευή. Και γιατί και από τις δύο μπάντες?

Beautiful picture Andy of a very good looking ship. I wonder why they cut the wind breaker windows surrounding the swimming pool astern? Was it for the lifting of heavy machinery or other equipment?

----------


## Ellinis

Απ' ότι είχα διαβάσει, τον ανεμοθώρακα τον είχαν κόψει όταν ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες που θα το κάνανε καζινόπλοιο. Ίσως σκοπεύαν να επεκτείνουν το πρυμνιό σαλόνι. Το πρότζεκτ δεν προχώρησε και το βαπόρι κατέλειξε να γίνει φωλιά για ρέγγες και χταπόδια, αφού πρώτα του κάνανε ρεσάλτο και κάποιοι φουκαράδες στα ανοιχτά της Σενεγάλης...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θεωρώ ότι μιας και δεν έχουμε στο θέμα αυτό μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου με τά αρχικά του σινιάλα και χρώματα σαν Gripsholm, να ανεβάσουμε μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του από το shipsnostalgia. Ναυπηγήθηκε στα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo της Γένοβας το 1957. Προσωπικά, το θεωρώ σαν ένα από τα πιο όμορφα Liners που έχουν περάσει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Navarino_ and friends in an April 4, 1976 ad from the Greek paper _Makedonia._ No matter how much I tried the Karageorgis ships never warmed up my heart....

19760404 Karageorgis.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Εννοείς εμφανισιακά; Αυτό είναι θέμα προσωπικού γούστου  :Wink: 
Γιατί εσωτερικά και όσο αφορά τα πληρώματα, ήταν κλάσεις ανώτερα από τα περισσότερα πλοία που ταξίδευαν εκείνες τις εποχές! Ήταν σκέτη απόλαυση να ταξιδεύεις με τα πλοία του Καραγιώργη  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Από τη μπροσούρα της Regency του 1992-93, και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του REGENT SEA. 
Τότε έκανε 7-ήμερες κρουαζιέρες από Μαϊάμι για Playa del Carmen-Cozumel-Cayman-Montego Bay.

regent sea.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ δίπλα στην παγόδα, από το χρήστη snaebyllej2 του flickr.
Κατά τη γνώμη μου ένα από τα πέντε-δέκα καλύτερα κρουαζιερόπλοια που έχουν περάσει από Ελληνικά χέρια. 

navarino 81.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το Navarino του Καραγιώργη ήταν ένα ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό και όμορφο καράβι και αν και έχουμε αφιερώσει αρκετές σελίδες στο θέμα του πλοίου με φωτογραφίες και διαφημιστικό υλικό, δεν έχουμε γράψει κάτι για την ιστορία του καραβιού. 
Το 1925 η Σουηδική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία Svenska Amerika Linien (Swedish American Line) εγκαινίασε ένα καράβι 20.000 τόνων για την υπερατλαντική γραμμή της Ν. Υόρκης που το ονόμασε Gripsholm και τρία χρόνια μετά ένα άλλο που το βάφτισε Kungsholm (II). Με την λήξη του Βʼ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου η SAL αποφάσισε ότι ο στόλος της χρειαζόταν ανανέωση και ότι είχε έρθει η ώρα για νέα πλοία προς αντικατάσταση αυτών που είχαν κατασκευαστεί την δεκαετία του 20. Έτσι, το 1947 πουλάει το Kungsholm στην νεοσύστατη Home Lines (με την οποία είχε συγγενικούς δεσμούς) και το καράβι μετονομάζεται Italia. Το 1948 παραλαμβάνει το μικρότερο Stockholm και αμέσως μετά η SAL δίνει εντολή στα ολλανδικά ναυπηγεία De Schelde για την ναυπήγηση του νέου Kungsholm (III). Η δεύτερη κίνηση της SAL είναι η πώληση του Gripsholm στην Norddeutscher Lloyd το 1954 που μετονομάζεται σε Berlin και η αντικατάστασή του με ένα σύγχρονο, εφάμιλλο του νέου Kungsholm. Tο 1955 όντως η SAL δίνει εντολή στα ναυπηγεία Ansaldo της Τζένοβα για την ναυπήγηση ενός ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερου κονταδελφού, του νέου Gripsholm (II). Ενώ το πλοίο βρίσκεται υπό κατασκευή, τον Ιούλιο του 1956 ένα τραγικό συμβάν έρχεται να ρίξει σκιά στην εικόνα της SAL. Κοντά στο Nantucket, New England το καμάρι της ιταλικής Italian Line Andrea Doria, συγκρούεται μέσα στην ομίχλη με το σουηδικό Stockholm της Swedish American Line με την απώλεια συνολικά 51 ψυχών. Το γεγονός ότι το Gripsholm ήταν υπό ναυπήγηση σε ιταλικά ναυπηγεία έπαιξε σημαντικό ρόλο στην έκβαση της δίκης που ακολούθησε με την Italian Line να συμβιβάζεται με την SAL εκτός των δικαστηρίων. Οι μηχανικοί της SAL είχαν θέσει θέμα ευστάθειας του Andrea Doria που είχε ναυπηγηθεί στα ίδια ναυπηγεία (και επρόκειτο να καταθέσουν στο δικαστήριο όταν επήλθε η συμφωνία των δύο εταιριών) και η σουηδική εταιρία άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι θα μπορούσε να ακυρώσει την παραγγελία του ημιτελούς Gripsholm. Την άνοιξη του 1957 το νέο Gripsholm παραδίδεται στην SAL και τον Μάιο εκτελεί το παρθενικό του ταξίδι από το Goeteborg προς Ν. Υόρκη. Το Gripsholm έμοιαζε με ένα μεγάλο γιώτ, ήταν μία μεταγενέστερη εξέλιξη του Kungsholm, με δύο τσιμινιέρες και τέλειες αναλογίες της υπερκατασκευής σε σχέση με τα ανοικτά καταστρώματα ιδίως της πρύμης που παρέπεμπαν με την μεγάλη πισίνα σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο τροπικών προορισμών. Το πλοίο είχε εκτόπισμα 23.190 τόνων, 778 μόνο επιβατών σε 2 θέσεις (440 σε μία ενιαία θέση σε κρουαζιέρες), 192 μέτρα μήκους, max. speed 20 knots, 2x Gotaverken Diesels 12.085 Kw). Πέρα από τα υπερατλαντικά ταξίδια το πλοίο έκανε συχνά κρουαζιέρες μεγάλης διάρκειας ανά τον κόσμο, στον Ειρηνικό, Καραϊβική, Μεσόγειο, κλπ.
Το 1964 η SAL αποφασίζει την πώληση του Kungsholm στην Norddeutscher Lloyd που ονομάζεται Europa και την ναυπήγηση ενός μεγαλύτερου και πιο σύγχρονου Kungsholm (IV) που παραδίδεται δύο χρόνια αργότερα από τα ναυπηγεία της Σκωτίας John Brown & Co. Το Gripsholm μετασκευάζεται δύο φορές μέχρι το 1975 που η Swedish American Line σταματά την υπερατλαντική γραμμή λόγω έλλειψης επιβατών και τα πλοία της πωλούνται σε άλλες εταιρίες. Το Gripsholm βρίσκει σαν αγοραστή την ελληνική εταιρία Καραγιώργη και μετασκευάζεται αποκλειστικά σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο με την αφαίρεση όλου του εξοπλισμού φόρτωσης (κρένια, αμπάρια, κλπ) και την δημιουργία πρόσθετων χώρων επιβατών. Με βάση την Βενετία εκτελεί 14ήμερες κρουαζιέρες στην Μεσόγειο και τα ελληνικά νησιά. Το 1981 κατά την διάρκεια της κρουαζιέρας στην Πάτμο το καράβι κτυπάει σε ξέρα που προξενεί σοβαρή ζημιά στην πλώρη. Η εταιρία Καραγιώργη κρίνει ασύμφορη την επισκευή του πλοίου και το πουλά στην θυγατρική της Sally Shipping, Commodore Cruises η οποία ξεκινά την επισκευή της ζημιάς. Κατά την διάρκεια των επισκευών ξεσπά πυρκαγιά στο πλοίο και καταστρέφεται μεγάλο μέρος του ξενοδοχειακού του τμήματος, και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, ενώ βρίσκεται στην δεξαμενή των ναυπηγείων Σκαραμαγκά υποχωρεί μέρος της στήριξής του και τουμπάρει μέσα στη δεξαμενή. Μετά το γεγονός αυτό η Sally σταματά την επισκευή και το πλοίο παροπλίζεται μέχρι το 1983 να πουληθεί στην εταιρία Multiship Italia και να ονομαστεί Samantha. Το πλοίο όμως παραμένει παροπλισμένο στην La Spezia κοντά στην Τζένοβα, γιατί η νέα του εταιρία δεν έχει το οικονομικό μέγεθος για να εκμεταλλευτεί το καράβι και πωλείται εκ νέου το 1984 στην μετέπειτα συμφερόντων Α. Λελάκη (μεταξύ άλλων) Regency Cruises και μετονομάζεται Regent Sea. Η νέα εταιρία του αλλάζει ελαφρά την εξωτερική εμφάνιση του πλοίου προσθέτοντας μία ημικυκλική προσθήκη στην πίσω πλευρά στις δύο τσιμινιέρες που στο πάνω μέρος τους τοποθετούνται φτερά, αφαιρώντας το πρυμιό άλμπουρο και κονταίνοντας το άλλο πάνω από την γέφυρα. Το πλοίο, πρώτο απόκτημα της Regency, από το 1985 εκτελεί κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική, την Αλάσκα, εναλλάσσοντας το Montego Bay με το Λος ¶ντζελες σαν αφετηρία μέσω του καναλιού του Παναμά.. Το 1990 κατά την διάρκεια άσκησης εγκατάλειψης σκάφους που γίνεται για εκπαίδευση του πληρώματος, μία λέμβος τουμπάρει όταν κόβεται το συρματόσχοινο που την συγκρατεί με αποτέλεσμα τον θάνατο 2 μελών του πληρώματος. Το 1995 η εταιρία βρίσκεται σε αδυναμία πληρωμής των πιστωτών της και τα πλοία της κατάσχονται στα λιμάνια που έχουν δέσει. Το Regent Sea κατάσχεται στο Nassau, Bahamas. Το 1997 το αγοράζει η (πάλι Α. Λελάκη) εταιρία Tony Travel & Agency και μετονομάζεται σε σκέτο Sea παραμένοντας σε παροπλισμό. Την ίδια χρονιά αλλάζει πάλι χέρια, αυτή τη φορά στην United States American Cruise Line η οποία το προορίζει για το πλωτό casino Sea, και αρχίζουν οι εργασίες ξηλώματος στα ανοικτά καταστρώματα της πρύμης για την προέκταση της υπερκατασκευής, αλλά σύντομα λόγω έλλειψης οικονομικών πόρων οι κατασκευές σταματούν και το πλοίο παραμένει παροπλισμένο στην Tampa της Florida. Την άνοιξη του 2001 το πλοίο αγοράζεται για σκραπ και ενώ οδηγείται προς την παραλία Alang της Ινδίας, κοντά στο Dakkar της Αφρικής επιβιβάζονται πειρατές και αφαιρούν σχεδόν ότι είχε παραμείνει στο πλοίο. Εν τω μεταξύ, το δημοτικό συμβούλιο της Στοκχόλμης συνεδριάζει για να αποφασίσει την αγορά του και φιλοξενία του πλοίου στο λιμάνι σαν πλωτό ξενοδοχείο, συνεδριακό χώρο και χώρο αναψυχής αλλά οι κάτοικοι που θέλουν ανοικτή τη θέα του λιμανιού χωρίς να μπλοκάρεται από ένα μόνιμα αγκυροβολημένο καράβι, αντιδρούν. Πριν παρθεί όμως η τελική απόφαση, η μοίρα παίζει άλλο παιχνίδι. Το καράβι ρυμουλκούμενο νοτίως της Ν. Αφρικής συναντά κακοκαιρία με μεγάλα κύματα και το ρυμουλκό ζητά άδεια προσωρινού ελλιμενισμού στο κοντινό Algoa Bay μέχρι να κοπάσει ο καιρός. Οι αρχές όμως αρνούνται, φοβούμενες την ρύπανση του λιμανιού με λάδια από το σε κακή κατάσταση καράβι, και έτσι το πλοίο αντιμετωπίζει στην ανοικτή θάλασσα την κακοκαιρία που επιδεινώνεται συνεχώς. Στις 12 Ιουλίου, το πλοίο παίρνει κλίση και βυθίζεται στα νερά του Ινδικού ωκεανού όπου χάνεται σε βάθος 4 χιλιομέτρων, ένα παρόμοιο και στην ίδια περιοχή τέλος με το ομόσταυλό του Regent Sun (πρώην Royal Odyssey) που και αυτό χάθηκε με τον ίδιο τρόπο 13 ημέρες αργότερα, στις 25 Ιουλίου. 

Το πανέμορφο καράβι με τα χρώματα της Swedish American Line στο Αμβούργο
GRIPSHOLM21.jpg

Σαν Navarino στο Southampton
362080.jpg

Παροπλισμένο στη La Spezia σαν Samantha
Samantha2.jpg

Σαν Regent Sea στο Βανκούβερ
902958.jpg

πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, shipspotting

----------


## Ellinis

> Την ίδια χρονιά αλλάζει πάλι χέρια, αυτή τη φορά στην United States American Cruise Line η οποία το προορίζει για το πλωτό casino Sea, και αρχίζουν οι εργασίες ξηλώματος στα ανοικτά καταστρώματα της πρύμης για την προέκταση της υπερκατασκευής, αλλά σύντομα λόγω έλλειψης οικονομικών πόρων οι κατασκευές σταματούν και το πλοίο παραμένει παροπλισμένο στην Tampa της Florida.


Σε όσα ωραία μας παρουσίασε ο TSS QAM, να προσθέσω μια φωτογραφία από την περίοδο παροπλισμού του στη Φλοριδα ως SEA.
Ακόμη και τότε το πλοίο διατηρούσε την αίγλη του!
Το οτι είχε επιστρέψει στην ιδιοκτησία Λελάκη δεν το γνώριζα, νόμιζα οτι είχε πέσει στα χέρια πιστωτών. Η δε κατάσχεση του το Νοέμβρη του 1995 ήταν η αφορμή για να μην υλοποιηθεί η ναύλωση του στη Γερμανική Transocean οπότε και θα ξαναέπαιρνε το αρχικό όνομα GRIPSHOLM. Τελικά η Transocean ναύλωσε το SAGAFJORD της Cunard.

Sea 1998.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όμορφη φωτογραφία ¶ρη, παρόλο το κόψιμο των υπερκατασκευών πρύμα που αμυδρά διακρίνεται στη φωτογραφία. Φαίνεται πως ο Α. Λελάκης μέσω της εταιρίας του Tony Travel & Agency αγόρασε το Regent Sea όπως και το Regent Sun (ίσως και άλλα κατασχεμένα της Regency) αλλά λόγω οικονομικού αδιεξόδου δεν μπόρεσε να ενεργοποιήσει τα καράβια και τα πούλησε πάλι σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.

----------


## Ellinis

Το 2000,  λίγο πριν πουληθεί για σκραπ, είχε κυκλοφορήσει στην Αυστραλία η είδηση οτι το πλοίο θα έκανε κρουαζιέρες από το Φριμάντλ για λογαριασμό μιας πρωτοεμφανιζόμενης Swan Cruises. Όπως και πολλές άλλες απόπειρες που έχουν ακουστεί εκεί δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε.
Υποθέτω οτι και μετά τις μετατροπές που του έκαναν για να γίνει καζινόπλοιο, ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα θα είχε μεγάλο κόστος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω ενα ενδιαφερον αρθρο για το παλιο (μετεπειτα *Berlin*) *Gripsholm*, απο την Ελευθερια στις 5 Ιουλιου 1958

19580705 Gripsholm.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα το άρθρο αφορά το πρώτο Gripsholm του 1925, μετέπειτα Berlin. Όχι το δεύτερο Gripsholm του 1957. Αυτό εδώ:
grip.jpg

πηγή salship.se

----------


## Ellinis

Κοντινό πλάνο του ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ να καταπλέει στην Βενετία, από ιταλικό περιοδικό. 

nava3.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Δύο ασπρόμαυρες φωτογραφίες του linerrich από το shipsnostalgia στο Πέραμα το 1985 όταν η Regency Cruises το επισκεύαζε για να το εκμεταλευτεί για κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική και την Αλάσκα σαν Regent Sea:

Regent_Sea_1.jpgRegent_Sea_31.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ  στην Κερκυρα το 1978

Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford
_Navarino Corfu 1978 Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

NAVARINO.jpgΌταν ακούστηκε ότι ο Καραγεώργης αγόρασε το περίφημο GRIPSHOLM,η είδηση προκάλεσε αίσθηση!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο.Οταν το ειχα δει πρωτη φορα το βαπορι  το 1979 τοτε καταλαβα την εννοια υπερωκεανιο που ελεγαν τοτε.Κατασπρο τεραστιο με δυο φουγαρα μονο απαρατηρητο δεν μπορουσε να περασει ο ιταλοσουηδικος γιγαντας

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά ωραίο σκαρί. Ο καθρέφτης του μου θύμιζε κάτι από το επίσης ιταλική ναυπήγησης Υ/Κ REX.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ ομορφη φωτο.Οταν το ειχα δει πρωτη φορα το βαπορι το 1979 τοτε καταλαβα την εννοια υπερωκεανιο που ελεγαν τοτε.Κατασπρο τεραστιο με δυο φουγαρα μονο απαρατηρητο δεν μπορουσε να περασει ο ιταλοσουηδικος γιγαντας


 Eγώ κάποτε είχα μεγάλο καημό να δω από κοντά Y/K μέχρι που είδα μερικά από τις παλιές δόξες κ μου φάνηκαν γίγαντες που όμως με τα σημερινά δεδομένα είναι νάνοι μπροστά στα τωρινά hi tech κουτιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Navarino_02.jpgEδώ τα λόγια περιττεύουν.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το πρώην όμορφο Gripsholm/Navarino/Regent Sea, σκέτο Sea πλέον στην Τάμπα της Φλόριντα το 1998 με ξηλωμένη την υπερκατασκευή πρύμα για την δημιουργία χώρων για καζίνο, που δεν προχώρησε, θλιβερή εικόνα πριν την ρυμούλκησή του για σκραπ κατά την διάρκεια της οποίας πήρε νερά και βυθίστηκε. Η απόλυτη αντίθεση με την φωτογραφία που ανέβασε πιο πάνω ο φίλος Βίκτωρ Χιώτης.

Sea_1998.jpg
Από το shipsnostalgia.com

----------


## andria salamis

> Το πρώην όμορφο Gripsholm/Navarino/Regent Sea, σκέτο Sea πλέον στην Τάμπα της Φλόριντα το 1998 με ξηλωμένη την υπερκατασκευή πρύμα για την δημιουργία χώρων για καζίνο, που δεν προχώρησε, θλιβερή εικόνα πριν την ρυμούλκησή του για σκραπ κατά την διάρκεια της οποίας πήρε νερά και βυθίστηκε. Η απόλυτη αντίθεση με την φωτογραφία που ανέβασε πιο πάνω ο φίλος Βίκτωρ Χιώτης.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 172283
> Από το shipsnostalgia.com


Δεν ειχα φωτογραφία του,και μου άρεσε πολύ,το επέλεξα,και το σχεδίασα.

----------


## Ellinis

ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ και στο βάθος πίσω από την πρύμνη του ο ΑΤΛΑΣ της Ηπειρωτικής. Νομίζω πως εδώ είναι στη Γένοβα.

012uMX4LMjxi.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

got this picture from a bud, shows sinking the SEA

ms_sea__formerly_the_ms_gripsholm__by_wildelf34-dalt1ca.jpg


Source - unknown

----------

